# FMT (Florida Marine tracks)



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I use it and love it. I have zero complaints so far. 

They only thing that you'll have to spend some time with is figuring out what overlay info you want. If you leave everything in the chart will be very busy.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

It's hard to to go back to anything else once you have used it.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I agree w/ both Jason M & JonathanD. However, the Instructions sent w/ FMT help w/ set-up and are explicit (MO).
I like it personally also.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Love it. WELL worth the price. Don't second guess yourself. Do it!


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

how often do you need to update the chip?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Brandon Brown said:


> how often do you need to update the chip?


You send it in once a year to be updated


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Absolutely worth it. I use both the Florida and Louisiana chips.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Updates are free for chips 12 months or newer. After 12 months they charge. The cadence of updates for your region really comes down to how you use your chip. I've done 1 (FREE) update since I've had my chip.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Love it, really helps me feel confident running. Furthermore, just being able to see satellite imagery is so much better - helps with fishing too. Get it, you wont be disappointed. I run a NSS Evo 9 Inch - def helps having the knob to zoom in while underway than touch screen only.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> Absolutely worth it. I use both the Florida and Louisiana chips.


How does the Louisiana one compare to the florida chips?


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

Jason M said:


> You send it in once a year to be updated


Thanks!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

reedriley8 said:


> How does the Louisiana one compare to the florida chips?


The issue with a lot of LA it that many of those waterways change at an accelerated rate when compared to other areas. From what I've read, they do not update the LA chip as much as the FL chip, so I would expect less accuracy in the LA chip when compared to the FL chip.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

love it


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Took a route a few weeks ago from Watson chickee to shark river chickee and I would not have tried without FMT. Loaded 1720 and three guys. No problem. A first-time week in flamingo including a trip to Islamorada and back. Always right on. Worth every penny.


----------



## turbosaaber (Feb 20, 2019)

I just wish FMT was available for more units...like my ray marine axiom 9. I heard they wanted to expand into other formats but manufactures were reluctant to play ball. I've heard rumors but thats all


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

It's a must have.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish there was a Texas Edition.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

reedriley8 said:


> How does the Louisiana one compare to the florida chips?


It doesn't have anywhere near as many "safe routes" already installed, at least not in the area I fish which is Cocodrie, Chauvin, Dularge, etc. But it has Satellite imagery that is as good as it gets. Of course a lot of the islands/landmasses that the Sat imagery shows are gone -which is better than the other way around ;-) - but the Bayous, Canals, Lakes, Cuts, etc are excellent as are the pvc markers. And of course depth markings as I guess are on most charts. I've only nicked an oyster bed once and that's cause I slide out of the lane. I have used it once to run 30 miles through the Marsh in the fog. This is my first year fishing the Marsh in my own boat so the LMT has been extremely helpful from preplanning to running.

I'm a big guy, 6' 5" 300lbs. This is my biggest this season but was so slippery and heavy I couldn't roll it upright. But what a beaut. Of course I didn't actually catch it in Louisiana but instead under jay.bush1434's dock in Galveston. They just don't grow this big in Louisiana.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

It's worth every penny. Living in the Homosassa/Crystal River area of Florida where the inshore region is super-gnarly, I struggled for a couple of years getting from point A to point B and kept the prop-repair guys well-fed before learning about and getting FMT.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Don't mean to jump the OP's thread but of all of y'all that run the chips, which machine seems to work the best for speed, clarity and ease of operation under way?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I run the 12" Simrad Evo whatever it is. The knob is a necessity when you are running, especially in rough water. I love the big size in part because I split screen, LMT/FMT on the left, and Depth Finder/ Engine Info stacked on the right.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> I run the 12" Simrad Evo whatever it is. The knob is a necessity when you are running, especially in rough water. I love the big size in part because I split screen, LMT/FMT on the left, and Depth Finder/ Engine Info stacked on the right.


Appreciate Phil!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> It doesn't have anywhere near as many "safe routes" already installed, at least not in the area I fish which is Cocodrie, Chauvin, Dularge, etc. But it has Satellite imagery that is as good as it gets. Of course a lot of the islands/landmasses that the Sat imagery shows are gone -which is better than the other way around ;-) - but the Bayous, Canals, Lakes, Cuts, etc are excellent as are the pvc markers. And of course depth markings as I guess are on most charts. I've only nicked an oyster bed once and that's cause I slide out of the lane. I have used it once to run 30 miles through the Marsh in the fog. This is my first year fishing the Marsh in my own boat so the LMT has been extremely helpful from preplanning to running.
> 
> I'm a big guy, 6' 5" 300lbs. This is my biggest this season but was so slippery and heavy I couldn't roll it upright. But what a beaut. Of course I didn't actually catch it in Louisiana but instead under jay.bush1434's dock in Galveston. They just don't grow this big in Louisiana.
> 
> View attachment 172935


Nice fish and thanks for the input!!!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Simrad Nss9 evo3 running FMT, works great and the maps are incredibly detailed.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Seebs said:


> Simrad Nss9 evo3 running FMT, works great and the maps are incredibly detailed.


I have an Evo3 on my Moccasin. I'll have the boat on LGI July and 1/2 of August. I plan on familiarizing my self with the BC there so I believe, based on all the experience offered here that I should be pretty safe. Like with every knew skinny water area "always proceed with caution" of course I have a first mate that likes to remind me of that.
Thanks for all the input, you guys are great!!


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Quick question...does FMT also available as an app that you can download to a smartphone or iPad, similar to the Navionics App, or is it only available on a memory card?


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I run FMT on a Lowrance HDS-9 which I swap between my 16-foot aluminum jet and a 20-foot fiberglass tunnel hull, depending on which boat I’m using on a given day. That unit is a little slow loading any charts with photographic imagery but once I’m up and running for the day I don’t have issues. I seldom use the fishfinder features.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom Ilg said:


> Quick question...does FMT also available as an app that you can download to a smartphone or iPad, similar to the Navionics App, or is it only available on a memory card?


No app but I use the Lowrance app if I want to sit in my kitchen and plan or review a trip. The Lowrance app is a total POS lacking support and decent documentation but if you’re persistent you can get to the point where you can at least mirror the unit on an iPad.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Love it and a must have in the Homosassa area.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish there was a Texas Edition.


I wish there was a South Carolina Edition too. I'm used to reading the water colors in the Florida Keys, to keep from running aground, but the salt marsh in SC is about as clear as chocolate milk much of the time, LOL!
I'm sure there would be a lot of takers... SCMT? How 'bout it ISLA Mapping Co.?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

sevenweight said:


> I run FMT on a Lowrance HDS-9 which I swap between my 16-foot aluminum jet and a 20-foot fiberglass tunnel hull, depending on which boat I’m using on a given day. That unit is a little slow loading any charts with photographic imagery but once I’m up and running for the day I don’t have issues. I seldom use the fishfinder features.


I have that too and my refresh rate is no good when in tight channels. I really like the safe paths, but, have not really set it up properly to navigate bigger areas. When I scroll out there is way too much on the screen to know where you are going. It's certainly user error because I want to just get it set up and then go. You need to put more time in learning with FMT and I think you would have a better experience.


----------



## fins_n_wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Love mine, zero complains, easy to setup. I run it on a Simrad 12".


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Just curious... Is anyone running FMT successfully on a Lowrance Elite Ti2? Or does it lack the processing power?


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Just curious... Is anyone running FMT successfully on a Lowrance Elite Ti2? Or does it lack the processing power?


Ti2 9”. No problem, although I would love to have the 12.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish there was a Texas Edition.


Sometimes I do too. But then I think of all the jackwagons tearassin' across a flat in their tower boats, burning flats, and just generally being assholes and I reconsider because I think I'd like to see those Salt Life googans pile up their rig on an oyster bar they didn't see because they were going to fast and not paying attention.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Sometimes I do too. But then I think of all the jackwagons tearassin' across a flat in their tower boats, burning flats, and just generally being assholes and I reconsider because I think I'd like to see those Salt Life googans pile up their rig on an oyster bar they didn't see because they were going to fast and not paying attention.


Nothing will change those assclowns! I have a nice satellite overlay my buddy made for me but those FMT are much more detailed.


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

Vinny L said:


> If you don't mind my asking, who uses it and what are your thoughts?


I use it.. It' s great! From Lowrance HDS 12 gen3 to Lowrance Live 16. Bigger is better and faster in my opinion. My eyes are not great. Faster is subjective but I think real. FMT is the only reason I stayed with Lowrance the last few years. Simrad/Lowrance have catching up on sonar/customer service to Garmin, Humminbird if you use the sonar feature or need customer service. JMHO!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

MITCH_NEWTON said:


> I use it.. It' s great! From Lowrance HDS 12 gen3 to Lowrance Live 16. Bigger is better and faster in my opinion. My eyes are not great. Faster is subjective but I think real. FMT is the only reason I stayed with Lowrance the last few years. Simrad/Lowrance have catching up on sonar/customer service to Garmin, Humminbird if you use the sonar feature or need customer service. JMHO!


👍👍


----------



## Jordanlopez23 (Oct 26, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> If you don't mind my asking, who uses it and what are your thoughts?


It shouldn’t even be an option, should be mandatory like putting gas in your boat. FMT atleast for where I fish is a must. There’s 2 ways to know how and where to run. Years of experience or FMT.


----------

